# next stop - some symphonies again



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Symfonický orchestr ČRo: symfonie Gustava Mahlera č. 6 a moll - „Tragická"*

*Dirigent: Ronald Zollman*

Mahler is challenging for me, but very rewarding when I am in the mood


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

* 
Sibelius: 7. Sinfonie ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Paavo Järvi*

Adagio - Vivacissimo - Adagio - Allegro molto moderato - Vivace - Presto - Adagio

*hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) ∙
Paavo Järvi, Dirigent ∙

Alte Oper Frankfurt, 13. Dezember 2013 ∙*

youtube comments

*Sehr gut balancierte Aufführung dieses Schwanengesanges von Sibelius. Danke!*﻿


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Symphony N°4 F Schubert D° N Harnoncourt Vienna Ph Orch*

Brilliant sound, and a very good performance


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Robert Schumann: Derde symfonie in Es-groot, op.97, 'Rheinische'*

*Radio Kamer Filharmonie o.l.v. Philippe Herreweghe*

youtube comments

*Klassiek muziek is altijd de best.

such greatness

woah, the third part is really fast. Still really good!

My favourite Schumann symphony and one of my favourite pieces of music. Gorgeous!!! Thanks for this.

This is such an inspired symphony with ennobling melodies and gorgeous harmonies - Schumann at his best*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schostakowitsch: 10. Sinfonie ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Stanisław Skrowaczewski*

*I. Moderato ∙ 
II. Allegro ∙
III. Allegretto ∙
IV. Andante - Allegro ∙

hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) ∙
Stanisław Skrowaczewski, Dirigent ∙

Alte Oper Frankfurt, 6. September 2013 ∙*

youtube comments

*What a great conductor. He lived through the Stalinist and post Stalinist horrors in Poland and obviously finds Shostakovitch an empathetic soul. What a pleasure to share this. Though this symphony is about the opposite of pleasure. Thank you Stanislaw!﻿

WOW IMPRESIONANTE!!!!! GRANDE!!!

90+ years old and conducting a great Shostakovich Symphony at such a high level?! Absolutely remarkable.*


----------

